# All in one system for my rented place naim muso 2 vs kef ?



## bladest (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi i am planning to upgrade my audio at my rented place,
i was using jvc home cinema 5.1 but its extremely bulky, and not so good anymore... i have apple airpod mini which i find junk...

Since i am audiophile i am currently stuck between naim muso 2 , vs 
kef 50 ii wireless , any of these will be bought used.

I dont have much space and i understand that all in one systems are crap, for my ancient car i use only class a or class ab amp, and naim muso have class d crappy amp and everything i dont have option to listen to any of these since they are not available in my country or any other suggestion will be great i need reliable long lasting technology and audiophile quality... good speakers etcs amps etcs.. all in one is preffered music will be played from my 20 years old pc computer with aux or wifi or lan cable or blue tooth or something else.

Is naim better than keff or something else u can advice.


----------



## twinrink (Dec 31, 2017)

The second generation Muso sound great.Much better then old one.
The LS 50 are good bang for buck…
I was at the same dilemma 2 weeks ago and end up with Bowers&Wilkins Formation Duo speakers.
That’s the end game in the segment but comes with price.


----------



## bladest (Mar 12, 2012)

i do think kef wireless ii is way better than bowers and wilkinsons...


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

I have the Kef LS50W-II and they sound incredible and am very happy with the purchase. I did add an SVS SB-3000 sub which to be honest is needed. Software is really nice too. For as involved as my car audio system is, the Kef set-up is just the opposite! Which is actually what appealed to me. I wanted my wife to be able to use and enjoy it also and it's very simple to use. My .02 anyway but in all fairness I haven't heard the Naim's.


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

The Kef are Point Source Coaxials and I would trust them over the Naim - listened to the Naim at Crutchfield store in Virginia (mostly out of curiosity given the price point) and was not impressed. Since you're buying used though it's hard to suggest anything... but at the price of either system at retail there are TONS of powered mini-monitors that would sound better (self powered and BT or wired connection) but any of them are going to need a subwoofer unless you're only doing near field listening.


----------



## twinrink (Dec 31, 2017)

bladest said:


> i do think kef wireless ii is way better than bowers and wilkinsons...


That’s not what I meant


----------

